# MCTFT Free Online Training



## kttref

MCTFT | Delivering tuition-free training nationally since 1997.

I know this is going to sound like an advertisement...but The MCTFT has some free online training for Law Enforcement. Right now I'm working on the "Criminal Street Gang" program. While most of it is cursory it is stlil very good information. They have numerous courses on drug/recognition and interview and interrogation as well. Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up.


----------



## DodgeRam

Nice- Great Info Thanks


----------



## kttref

No problem. My theory is, it's free and it's easy training. I believe you get some kind of certificate or something like that when you're done. At least, that is how it was explained to me. We'll see when I finish.


----------



## sulldog6

kttref said:


> No problem. My theory is, it's free and it's easy training. I believe you get some kind of certificate or something like that when you're done. At least, that is how it was explained to me. We'll see when I finish.


I've take a couple of the courses offered.
. You print out your own cert when you complete the final test.
If you like the courses check out the trainings up at HIDTA (Methuen, MA)


----------



## MARINECOP

It is a great site. I took a few courses from them last year. I just wish they could count towards college credits.


----------



## sempergumby

MARINECOP said:


> It is a great site. I took a few courses from them last year. I just wish they could count towards college credits.


Go back to the site. They ( MCTFT ) are offering credits for the courses. Do a bit of digging to see if any of it can be used here in the Peoples Communist Republic of Massachusetts.


----------



## morlok99

I just finished doing the application...about how long did it take for them to verify employment and get back to you?


----------



## MARINECOP

morlok99 said:


> I just finished doing the application...about how long did it take for them to verify employment and get back to you?


It took them three days to talk to my Chief and then I was good to go.


----------



## kttref

I got verified within 1 day


----------



## JoninNH

Veritifed in two days here. I liked the Analytical Investigative Techniques course.


----------



## union1

Is it self paced??


----------



## kttref

Yes it is. Very easy to use.


----------



## kidiaz

how do you do the online courses? do you just regester and they send you the info?


----------



## kttref

Register then log on. Pick the course you want to learn about and just work yourself through each module. Very easy and user friendly.


----------



## kidiaz

that was easy. thanks.


----------

